# Turkey nest



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

We went to southern ohio this morning mushroom hunting. We found around 80 which surprised me with the weather we’ve been having. As we were walking by a big flat rock a turkey took off. We looked down and there was a nest full of eggs. We took a couple of pics and hurriedly got out of there. It was cool and we didn’t want the eggs to be left uncovered.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

By my count things should be great the second week of the season


----------



## TheStinger (Dec 10, 2012)

A hen only breeds once for a clutch of eggs. She can even lay a second nest off that same sperm if need be.


----------

